# Wheel Offset



## cheeki (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi, can anyone tell me what are the negative effects of getting a wheel with a low offset? Saw a nice set of wheels with +24mm offset at a tyre dealer, tried it on and drove it without any rubbing to other parts of the car.

Current setup:
215/65/16
16 x 6.5
offset +40mm


New wheels
225/60/18
18 x 7.5
offset +24mm

I understand the odometer will be off and that the new wheels will be sticking out of the fender and i'm fine with that. Gap between the tyres and fender also seemed reasonable for street use. Will keep the factory set for offroad use.

Any advise? Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The tyre size that came with these alloys is not suitable for the xtrail at all. The diameter difference between your factory tyres and this one is over 5.6% which will have a great impact on your speedo.

You speedo will be showing 94Kms/Hour when you actually doing a 100kms/hour, so watch out for speed cameras mate!

As for the offset, I currently have 19" alloys which are +35mm and they do stick out of the fender a little, depending where you're located, there are countries (like Australia) where you can only "legally" go 1 inch wider than the factory rims and they should not stick out of the fender.

Use THIS offset calculator to see how much your tyre will stick out of the fender.

Using your figures, your tyres will be sticking out by 29mm


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

With an 18" wheel the correct tire size should be 235 50R 18.


----------



## cheeki (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. These are used rims and tyres (few months old). Will check with the dealer if any 225/55/18 are available although 235/55/18 should be the right size; trying not to push the wheels out further. At the same time, having a wider set of wheels would also mean higher fuel consumption

I understand that both the suspension geometry and wheel bearings would be affected. Just trying to find out how bad this would be and that anyone in this forum had similar experiences of changing to a much lower wheel offset.

Jalal, didn't know you had change to a new set of wheels.. thought you were still having the Murano wheels. How are the new wheels treating you?


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi
I am using Nissan Murano 18" Rims with 245/45/18 tyres with a 40mm offset. If i remember right aussietrail had these on his vehicle as well . Have had no trouble with clearance problems and the ride quality is very good.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

cheeki said:


> Jalal, didn't know you had change to a new set of wheels.. thought you were still having the Murano wheels. How are the new wheels treating you?


I was using 245/45R18 tyres with my Murano 18" wheels and the offset was exactly the same as the factory.

I only upgraded to 19" alloys because the deal was too good to pass on 

A chrome set of alloys and almost new tyres cost me less than a price of 4 new tyres which I needed to get for the 18" alloys 

I have since fitted the fender flares to cover the little bit of tyre that was sticking out, so it looks perfect now.


----------



## cheeki (Jul 20, 2007)

I am currently in the same situation but just that, the chrome set of wheels + tyres cost less than the price of 4 new tyres for my 16"  

I can live with the odometer being off and tyres sticking slightly out. I am more concerned about safety issues with having the low offset. So long it doesn't poses any safety issues and high maintenance cost (no point saving on the wheel and tyre cost and end up paying more for maintenance), i will go get this set of 18"


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

cheeki said:


> I am currently in the same situation but just that, the chrome set of wheels + tyres cost less than the price of 4 new tyres for my 16"
> 
> I can live with the odometer being off and tyres sticking slightly out. I am more concerned about safety issues with having the low offset. So long it doesn't poses any safety issues and high maintenance cost (no point saving on the wheel and tyre cost and end up paying more for maintenance), i will go get this set of 18"


Further down the road, the cost of replacing those ultra-low profile tyres could be inhibitive.


----------



## cheeki (Jul 20, 2007)

LEONGSTER said:


> Further down the road, the cost of replacing those ultra-low profile tyres could be inhibitive.



I agree. I will just be waiting for others who will be trading in their factory set and get their tyres at a relatively low cost..... u can call me a cheap bastard


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

cheeki said:


> So long it doesn't poses any safety issues and high maintenance cost (no point saving on the wheel and tyre cost and end up paying more for maintenance), i will go get this set of 18"


Your local tyre place would be the best place to advise you on this, in my case they said it will not be a problem at all, as the factory does allow for postive and negative offset variations, but I don't know by how much. In your case the variation is quite large.

Ed is correct when he said that the cost of low profile tyres is a killer, thankfully NANKANG does make really good low profile tyres (in 18") that are very affordable and sometimes cost less than the factory 16" tyres. The tyres are of good quality and last quite a bit.

Once you start to go larger size rims, it becomes a problem and I think am gonna hit this problem with my 19" alloys when am due for tyres, as the cheapest brand in such low profile tyres here in Australia is the Falken and it is double the price tag of NANKANG that doesn't make them in 19" 

Having said that, I have been very successful so far with my tyre upgrades (all the way from 15" to 19") I just grab a new set of alloys WITH tyres everytime. hehehehe Turns out much cheaper that way LOL


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Using wheels with the incorrect offset, I'd be concerned with the way the steering and handling are affected more so than increased wear and tear. After all what's the point in worrying about a prematurely worn front end 12 months down the road if you can't bear to drive the dang thing due to oversensitive steering or skittish cornering in the wet.

In any event it would be useful to know how 'giving' or 'tough' the XTY's suspension set-up is, and I for one am curious so please post your experience.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

The cost of my 245/45/18 Toyo tyres was less than the factory 215/65/16 Dunlops . Including
the Murano rims that i got from E-bay the total price was £375 sterling,where as 4 Dunlop tyres would have cost me £440


----------



## cheeki (Jul 20, 2007)

LEONGSTER said:


> Using wheels with the incorrect offset, I'd be concerned with the way the steering and handling are affected more so than increased wear and tear. After all what's the point in worrying about a prematurely worn front end 12 months down the road if you can't bear to drive the dang thing due to oversensitive steering or skittish cornering in the wet.
> 
> In any event it would be useful to know how 'giving' or 'tough' the XTY's suspension set-up is, and I for one am curious so please post your experience.


Got my "new" set of wheels. Ride is actually more comfortable and quieter than the stock Dueler. The "new" tyres absorbs humps and potholes better than the Dueler. I guess this is due to the fact the "new" tyres are 100% road tyres.

Steering remains pretty much the same except that the turning radius seemed wider than before.

Vehicle is also taller by 4cm due to the wrong tyre size.... something i wanted to achieve without having to do a lift  

Noticed some rubbing only when making sharp turns. If i made the turns gently, no rubbing occurs. Have notifed the tyre dealer and he will get me a lower profile tyre. Other than that, no major dramas and i'm very happy with the new look :idhitit:


----------



## aero (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2279577

Got 2 sets of 19" rims 
- Pic 1 & 2 Volk Rays GTC 19"x8.5" (ET 38, lowest offset for x-trail without over fender)
- Pic 3,4 & 5 Lowenhart LDR 19x8.5" ET40

tyres: 245/45/19 Michellin Pilot Primacy

Both rims work well without rubbing fender and bumper. Steering is more precise, abit heavy in cornering... acceleration from stand still is faster* (less wheel spin) 
* Note: just for Rays GTC. The lowenhart is very heavy (fashion rims)


----------

